# Wishing Well Plans



## Travis Lib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey does anyone know where i can find some plans for a whishing well with the 2x4 blocking base. Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Try www.meiselwoodhobby.com Type in well for the search...


----------

